# Medflight



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2011)

Medflight, with gun shot patient, taking off from snow covered field.

1






2






3


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome. I am an ER nurse and I am thinking of pursuing medflight. I really like #1.


----------



## craigm (Jan 24, 2011)

Great set. I love #1.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Awesome. I am an ER nurse and I am thinking of pursuing medflight. I really like #1.



Thanks. My daughter is in her freshman year of nursing.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2011)

craigm said:


> Great set. I love #1.



Thanks. I've gotten a lot of interest in that image on my website


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice shots of a beautiful BK117. When shooting helicopters I like to lower my shutter speed a little to get the rotor blades to blur, i'm thinking around 1/125 of a second.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't want to highjack your thread, but here are two examples. The first was shot at 1/500th of a second the second at 1/125th.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 25, 2011)

JAFO28 said:


> I don't want to highjack your thread, but here are two examples. The first was shot at 1/500th of a second the second at 1/125th.


 
Thanks. I have learned that here on the forum. this was a case of putting the car in park jumping out and shooting away.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

excellent shots; i liked the way in which the copter comes out of the dust into clarity through those images

Regards


----------

